# Remington Ventilator Choke



## Brad C. (Mar 19, 2011)

This is cheapest place right now to buy the Ventilator choke.  You have heard me talk about this choke and how it can shoot.  For $19 it can out shoot some chokes that cost $60 to $70 bucks.  Hevi-13 #7 loads shoot very well through it.  They have $5.99 shipping right now.

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/re8712exratu.html


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 19, 2011)

Here's another one that will shoot for $16 to your door. 

http://www.cdnninvestments.com/re8712hechtu.html


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 19, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> This is cheapest place right now to buy the Ventilator choke.  You have heard me talk about this choke and how it can shoot.  For $19 it can out shoot some chokes that cost $60 to $70 bucks.  Hevi-13 #7 loads shoot very well through it.  They have $5.99 shipping right now.
> 
> http://www.cdnninvestments.com/re8712exratu.html



That choke says "Lead shot only"


----------



## Ga. Swamper (Mar 19, 2011)

I bought 2, one for my gun that I let friends hunt with and one for a friend of mind. Haven't shot them yet though came yesterday.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 19, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> That choke says "Lead shot only"



Shoot all the Hevi-13 you can shoot through that choke.  You won't have one bit of a problem.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 20, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Shoot all the Hevi-13 you can shoot through that choke.  You won't have one bit of a problem.



I had heard the same thing about kicks chokes too but two shots with magnum blend broke it off in my gun. I will never shoot hevi shot through another choke that says lead only.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 20, 2011)

I got my Ventilator today.  I paid $23.20 with S&H from numerich.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

All brand of chokes if you make enough of them probably eventually are gonna have some fails.  Most choke companies don't like talking about it, but it is the truth.  It don't mean it is the choke design itself either.  More times than not it is probably due soley on the bad batch of steel they get from their supplier.  You can't control all the variables 100% of the time.


----------



## georgialineman (Mar 20, 2011)

Very good choke! Havent tested it on any turkeys but I have won a LOT of turkey shoots with this choke! It's worth every penny!


----------



## Dupree (Mar 20, 2011)

I saw a hevi 7's pattern from an 870 with this choke @ 40yds today. Looked like a nice spread out pattern from a modified at 25 yards. All guns must not like it.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=519034&highlight=ventilator


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

I'll show you one that will blow your mind for a 1.75oz #6 load.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

That choke just won't shoot very well at all.


----------



## jleepeters (Mar 20, 2011)

My 870 outshoots a buddies 1187. I ha e the ventilator and he has a comp n choke.  I love mine...for 23 bucks tyd you can't beat it


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

jleepeters said:


> My 870 outshoots a buddies 1187. I ha e the ventilator and he has a comp n choke.  I love mine...for 23 bucks tyd you can't beat it



Yep, that's what I'm talking about!  

For the money, it's a very tough choke to beat.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 20, 2011)

Click this link and look at the one on the left with the 3" Hevi-13 2oz #7's at a tape measured 40yds.  That would smoke a gobbler at 50yds very easily and then some.  

http://www.hunt101.com/showphoto.php?photo=698492&size=big&cat=&ppuser=23790

Once you click it, you can click it agin if you want to view it smaller.


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 21, 2011)

the ventilator is top of the line and the hevi 13's are hard to beat in the ventilator....yeah right!!!! all i done was waste about 50 buck's


----------



## Hammack (Mar 21, 2011)

My 870 super mag doesn't like it at all.  I tried it this weekend, and never could get a decent pattern with it.  Ordered a gobble stobber, jelly head, and a undertaker to try out this week.  Hopefully my gun will like one of them...


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Maybe you guys should polish your barrels.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## Brad C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Heck I Shot this one about 2 weeks ago in 45 degree cool weather.  Nothing great but dang good for the cooler temp.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 21, 2011)

Read this and apply it.  It may help your barrel shoot better.  I finished mine up with Mothers Chrome and Wheel Polish.  

http://oldgobbler.com/Forum/index.php/topic,182.0.html


----------



## WaddleWhacker (Mar 21, 2011)

i did....twice...once using a drill with scotch bright on a 20ga brush and hopps bore cleaner..then next night i used a brush and swob with remington bore cleaner... my barrel was shinning like a mirrow...


----------



## bullethead (Mar 21, 2011)

If your gun likes em it likes em and some just do not. That is why the only way to know what a gun likes it to shoot it because often what works in one gun does not work in another.I have an 870 super mag that came with the ventilator choke. I polished the barrel and tried all of my handloads through it. I could hunt turkeys with it as it did decent for me, but no where near the results I got with other chokes. My gun just likes those other chokes with the loads I use.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Well I can't say this choke will work in every single 870 in existence, but what I can say is that it wil work in the majority of them.  I know other guys that have bought this choke and are singing the praise and thanking me.   For the money I paid for it, the Ventilator is one of the better shooting chokes I have shot.  It's worth a try for the price.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Mar 22, 2011)

Out of the 3 chokes I shot through with my 21" barrelled 870 yesterday (Ventilator .655, Comp-N-Choke XXXFULL, and TruGlo TG150), the Ventilator gave me the best patterns with EVERY shell.  I got 106 pellets in a 10" circle with a 1 1/2 ounce load of Hevi-13 6's.  A very close second was 105 pellets in a 10" circle with a 1 7/8 ounce load of lead 6's.  I still don't think I've found the optimum pattern for that barrel, but it should do the job.


----------



## Brad C. (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks for the comments Eddy.  

Now try to find you some Hevi-13 3" 2oz #7's and try them through that choke.  I think you will see way over 200 plus in the 10" if you do.


----------



## jleepeters (Mar 22, 2011)

Im gonna try n find me some of those shells as well. Mine puts up decent numbers but im always wanting more lol


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 5, 2011)

Arrow3 said:


> I had heard the same thing about kicks chokes too but two shots with magnum blend broke it off in my gun. I will never shoot hevi shot through another choke that says lead only.



Let's see some pictures of that damaged Kick's choke.  You are the first I have heard this happen to with a Kick's choke.


----------



## insanehunter (Apr 5, 2011)

do they got any for a mossberg 500?


----------



## emusmacker (Apr 5, 2011)

I shoot a kicks in my 20 gauge with hevi 13 6's, no probs yet, could've been a faulty choke.


----------



## goblr77 (Apr 5, 2011)

Brad C. said:


> Well I can't say this choke will work in every single 870 in existence, but what I can say is that it wil work in the majority of them.  I know other guys that have bought this choke and are singing the praise and thanking me.   For the money I paid for it, the Ventilator is one of the better shooting chokes I have shot.  It's worth a try for the price.



Yeah, you can't complain with this choke as cheap as they are. I bought one last season and don't even own a remchoke shotgun. I might run across a good deal on an 870 one of these days.


----------



## Brad C. (Apr 5, 2011)

insanehunter said:


> do they got any for a mossberg 500?



Nope.


----------

